# E16 Vs Er16 Collet?



## dontrinko (Nov 21, 2016)

Will a ER16 collet work in a E16 collet chuck? What is the difference?   Thanks don


----------



## mmcgirr (Nov 23, 2016)

This is what I was able to find on the differences Don, hope it helps!

http://www.model-engineer.co.uk/forums/postings.asp?th=113997
and
http://www.lathes.co.uk/unimat/page16.html

The short answer seems to be "yes", with some potential gotchas.  Namely, 
"An ER-16 collet can sometimes be used in an E/EX-16 holder - but never the reverse i.e. an E/ES-16 collet in a ER-16 holder - if this is tried the extractor in the nut will ruin the smaller collet. Although the ER-16 collets will seat in the E/ES holder they will protrude more and the nut may not have enough threads to engage the body safely."

Regards,
Mike


----------



## dontrinko (Nov 26, 2016)

Thanks Mike;  Don


----------

